# As we've all give* a few bob...



## yenrod (24 Jun 2009)

How about Admin. publish a name of all the Moderators 

I feel this is a fair and warranted right due to the Admin/Owner coming to ourselves, the membership and 'us' giving generously

*P.S. I have not give some cash but am due to on the 25th PD for me!


----------



## oxbob (24 Jun 2009)

No, mods should remain private.Otherwise all hell will break loose with witch hunts against them for "unfair" moderating


----------



## Rhythm Thief (24 Jun 2009)

Why do you feel you need to know? I'm a mod, and I don't mind who knows it, but I can understand why a few of the others don't want people to know. Why the attempts to out people?


----------



## yenrod (24 Jun 2009)




----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (24 Jun 2009)

I've contributed, but feel no need to know who the Mods are. They do a sterling job for no money/thanks (from us lot anyway).


----------



## Rhythm Thief (24 Jun 2009)

yenrod said:


>



So you've donated a few quid to help cover the running costs of the forum you spend so much time on. (Or rather, you haven't, yet.) Well done. It still doesn't buy you the right to demand to know who the mods are. If a mod wants you to know his or her identity, I've no doubt they'll tell you.


----------



## Panter (24 Jun 2009)

I'm surprised, and dissapointed, to hear that the mods have so much hassle on a great forum like this.


Personally, I'm not bothered who the mods are, they seem to do a stirling job to me, but then maybe I'm just not a troublemaker


----------



## Sittingduck (24 Jun 2009)

Panter said:


> Personally, I'm not bothered who the mods are, they seem to do a stirling job to me, but then maybe I'm just not a troublemaker




It's the quiet ones you need to watch!


----------



## Shaun (24 Jun 2009)

I've talked about this before, and am fairly sure everyone knows my stance on it.

Why then, Lee, do you think the donations for server rental would change it?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Panter (24 Jun 2009)

Bugger, they're onto me  <looks around shiftily>


----------



## yenrod (24 Jun 2009)

Admin said:


> I've talked about this before, and am fairly sure everyone knows my stance on it.
> 
> Why then, Lee, do you think the donations for server rental would change it?
> 
> ...



Self explanitory.


----------



## muller (24 Jun 2009)

[devils advocate]
If I donate, can I choose someone to be banned?
Can I also demand the 'right' for Yenners to try and communicate in something vaguely approximating English as we know it? Just once would be a start...
[/devils advocate]


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jun 2009)

If it ain’t bust don’t fix it


----------



## Landslide (24 Jun 2009)

yenrod said:


> I feel this is a fair and warranted right due to the Admin/Owner coming to ourselves, the membership and 'us' giving generously



When asking for funds, Admin made it abundantly clear that he had a number of qualms about raising the issue at all, as he felt that it could raise the spectre of members feeling that the forum would then "owe" them something. I'm really sorry to see that you've proved him right yenrod, and personally if that's going to be your approach, I'd much rather that when pay day rolls around you keep your money in your pocket.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (24 Jun 2009)

muller said:


> [devils advocate]
> If I donate, can I choose someone to be banned?
> *Can I also demand the 'right' for Yenners to try and communicate in something vaguely approximating English as we know it*? Just once would be a start...
> [/devils advocate]


[Life of Brian]
Here! I-- I've got an idea. Suppose you agree that Yenners can't actually post immediately understandable English, not having the time to check his posts, which is nobody's fault, not even the Romans', but that he can have the right to type what he pleases. 
FRANCIS: Good idea, Judith. We shall fight the oppressors for your right to type what you choose, brother. Sister. Sorry. 
[/Life of Brian]


----------



## Shaun (24 Jun 2009)

yenrod said:


> Self explanitory.



Erm, no it isn't, that's why I asked.

Are you suggesting that because I've received money towards the running of CC, members now have additional _rights_ that they didn't have before?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2009)

I don't remember Shaun saying that lots of little shares in CycleChat were up for sale. He simply stated that the subsidy of CycleChat by his business was no longer possible and any *voluntary* contributions towards the cost of keeping the forum running would be gratefully received. He's received our donations and said thank you, and that's that.

I made a small donation, but I am still just a forum member, I'm not a shareholder.

I admit that I would be slightly peeved if the forum folded in the next 6 months because I think that our donations should be enough to keep it running that long.

I wouldn't mind if there was a fund-raising drive a couple of times a year, but I wouldn't like to have to pay a subscription.


----------



## Crackle (24 Jun 2009)

Landslide said:


> When asking for funds, Admin made it abundantly clear that he had a number of qualms about raising the issue at all, as he felt that it could raise the spectre of members feeling that the forum would then "owe" them something. I'm really sorry to see that you've proved him right yenrod, and personally if that's going to be your approach, I'd much rather that when pay day rolls around you keep your money in your pocket.



I mentioned this happening on t'other forum. I don't think Yenners is serious though, trying it on maybe but not serious.


----------



## John the Monkey (24 Jun 2009)

Donated myself, happy with things as they are (that's why I donated, after all).


----------



## yenrod (24 Jun 2009)

Landslide said:


> When asking for funds, Admin made it abundantly clear that he had a number of qualms about raising the issue at all, as he felt that it could raise the spectre of members feeling that the forum would then "owe" them something. I'm really sorry to see that you've proved him right yenrod, and personally if that's going to be your approach, I'd much rather that when pay day rolls around you keep your money in your pocket.



Lands - chill out heh...

Soo very formal heh ! and serious!

A point warranted a need to be made.

IT IS in-directly connected.

Nowt wrong with testing the clique group


----------



## TheDoctor (24 Jun 2009)

yenrod said:


> Lands - chill out heh...
> 
> Soo very formal heh ! and serious!
> 
> *A point warranted a need to be made.*



Can I have this translated please, as it makes no sense whatsoever.





yenrod said:


> Nowt wrong with testing the clique group



If you genuinely believe this place is run by a clique then you'd not want to stay, surely?


----------



## Shaun (24 Jun 2009)

yenrod said:


> Lands - chill out heh...
> Soo very formal heh ! and serious!
> A point warranted a need to be made.
> IT IS in-directly connected.
> Nowt wrong with testing the clique group



In other words you're on the wind-up?


----------



## TheDoctor (24 Jun 2009)

Yenners, on the wind-up?
Surely not...


----------



## Arch (24 Jun 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> Can I have this translated please, as it makes no sense whatsoever.



"The pen of my aunt is on the table of my uncle."

Or something like that...


----------



## yenrod (25 Jun 2009)

It surprises myself the atmosphere on here at times - its like there are people thedoctor, arch and few others who think they know the god dam and all + act like the own the place ie here !

I find that very very off-putting.

I've got nothing against you. And never did in the 1st place - yet the reaction is pure cynicism.

Why is there such serious'ness in this place.

Stuffy is how i'd describe the atmosphere with said members in here.

If I ever get to a stage in my life that I do not think that and am still here i'll tell you, up untill then *smile*  - it won't kill you !


----------



## theclaud (25 Jun 2009)

yenrod said:


> It surprises myself the atmosphere on here at times - its like there are people thedoctor, arch and few others who think they know the god dam and all + act like the own the place ie here !
> 
> I find that very very off-putting.
> 
> ...



What a load of old bollocks, Yenners. Chill out and stop throwing your toys out of the pram. And leave the poor old mods alone.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jun 2009)

Yenners, it looks to me like you're the one with the problem here - you're constantly starting threads about how boring things are - why not just concentrate on posting what you consider to be good (and perhaps even understandable!) threads instead, and then it will so much more fun for you, won't it? Forums are what you make them.


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Jun 2009)

yenrod said:


> It surprises myself the atmosphere on here at times - its like there are people *thedoctor*, arch and few others who think they know the god dam and all + act like the own the place ie here !
> 
> *I find that very very off-putting.*
> 
> ...



Have you ever had anything positive to contribute to this place ever?
I'm frankly amazed you stay if it's so rubbish.


----------



## Shaun (25 Jun 2009)

yenrod said:


> Why is there such serious'ness in this place.



Erm, hang on a minute, it was _you_ who laid down the gauntlet.

If your original post was meant tounge-in-cheek then you did a pretty poor job of letting us all know (lots more smilies next time eh? ).

If it was serious then you've done an about turn in telling us all we're now taking you too seriously.

Maybe we should all be semi-serious about it - that should level the playing field. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## MacB (25 Jun 2009)

sorry Yenners you're being a numpty on this one, have a beer and get over it


----------



## Arch (25 Jun 2009)

I'm touched. I rarely reply to or read Yenrod's threads these days, but I'm still public enemy number one...

It's amazing anyone wanted to live next door to me...


----------



## tdr1nka (25 Jun 2009)

For pity's sake it's only a forum, it's not like CC files your taxes or runs the planning dept in your area, so why the beef?

It is frustrating for all when Mods are damned if they get involved and damned if they don't. 

Stop for one minute and consider all the horror stories about mods and admins on 'other' cycling forums and then reflect on how open and civilised CC is by comparison.

No-one is on here for a fight and there will always be differences of opinion, that's just the way of these things we all bimble along together, friendly like.

I would like to say that since the last lot of 'contentious' Mod/Admin decisions the forum has quietened down, we have a lot of new members and it has been a pleasure to spend more of my scant free time on CC again and it not be a cynical, cyclical playground for trolls and childish spite.
It might well surprise you to learn Mods actually prefer to sign in to look up friends and threads without having to Moderate and make decisions on behalf of the forum all evening.

Take a deep breath and remember there is a lovely world out there.
If the activities of this one forum are causing you to test a balance quietly enjoyed by everyone else, even in jest, then you really, really do need to get out a lot more.


----------



## 4F (26 Jun 2009)

yenrod said:


> How about Admin. publish a name of all the Moderators
> 
> I feel this is a fair and warranted right due to the Admin/Owner coming to ourselves, the membership and 'us' giving generously
> 
> *P.S. I have not give some cash but am due to on the 25th PD for me!



It's not that difficult to work out who the majority are


----------



## arallsopp (26 Jun 2009)

Surely if a mod wanted to be known, they would mention it in a sig, status, or post? I suppose we could start a witch hunt to out them, but then a mod would be able to remove the posts they didn't like. Maybe its already happened and we just don't know... 

Seriously. Who cares? This is a great forum. The mods do a wonderful job, as evidenced by their discretion.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jun 2009)

could a new member status be introduced by appending a 'donor' status tag I'd be e.g

donor member

then people can lobby for different donor status tags depending on the perceived scale of their generosity

rember what winston churchill said about the road fund licence peeps...


----------



## Arch (26 Jun 2009)

GrumpyGreg said:


> rember what winston churchill said about the road fund licence peeps...



Which is why it was thought that a donor system would be better than a subscription. I think we (the mods discussed it for a while, so yes, I'm a mod) felt that if you were happy to donate, you were perhaps happy enough with things as they stand. Asking for subs from everyone might have led to people thinking they ought to be able to demand stuff.

Difficult to balance donation value too. Income varies enormously I think, so a fiver to one person means as much as 50, or 500 to some...

Anyway, I think I can speak for the mods when I say we're pleased so many people seem to think we do a good job...


----------



## Theseus (26 Jun 2009)

We have Mods?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jun 2009)

Touche said:


> We have Mods?



Exactly... it's such a light touch that most of the time it is hard to tell. And I think that is exactly how it should be.


----------



## Theseus (26 Jun 2009)

For this forum, I couldn't agree more. On other forums, like 419eater, they take a much more visible and active role. But that is what that forum needs.


----------



## yenrod (26 Jun 2009)

Touche said:


> For this forum, I couldn't agree more. On other forums, like 419eater, they take a much more visible and active role. But that is what that forum needs.



(*BOOM*) Is that The Admin's mouth hitting the floor


----------



## Bigtwin (26 Jun 2009)

Well I think this stinks - it's MPs all over again.

I want Admin and Mod's expenses published, in full, in a WEEKLY spreadsheet. I want to know EXACTLY what allowances they are claiming, and for what.

We've had enough of their big fat piggy snouts rootling around in the trough - WE MUST MAKE A STAND!


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Jun 2009)

*orders floating duck house*


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jun 2009)

Thanks Doc! You shouldn't have


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Jun 2009)

Just you wait. I shall force feed you, then harvest you for foie gras!!!


----------



## Crackle (26 Jun 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Well I think this stinks - it's MPs all over again.
> 
> I want Admin and Mod's expenses published, in full, in a WEEKLY spreadsheet. I want to know EXACTLY what allowances they are claiming, and for what.
> 
> We've had enough of their big fat piggy snouts rootling around in the trough - WE MUST MAKE A STAND!



You wanna be careful what you do with that paddle, there's paddle copies out there which have had the sense of humour bypassed to save money but the people who use 'em don't know.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (26 Jun 2009)

yenrod said:


> Lands - chill out heh...
> 
> Soo very formal heh ! and serious!
> 
> ...



What the bloody hell does that mean? Can you at least try and write in English?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jun 2009)

Arch said:


> Anyway, I think I can speak for the mods when I say we're pleased so many people seem to think we do a good job...



don't undersell yourselves, you do a great job.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (26 Jun 2009)

yenrod said:


> It surprises myself the atmosphere on here at times - its like there are people thedoctor, arch and few others who think they know the god dam and all + act like the own the place ie here !
> 
> I find that very very off-putting.
> 
> ...



Hey, here's a thought ... if you're not happy here, why not stop visiting and bugger off somewhere else? Or maybe start your own forum. I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Bigtwin (27 Jun 2009)

Crackle said:


> You wanna be careful what you do with that paddle, there's paddle copies out there which have had the sense of humour bypassed to save money but the people who use 'em don't know.




That's it - I'm through with this dictatorship of a forum.


----------



## Arch (27 Jun 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Well I think this stinks - it's MPs all over again.
> 
> I want Admin and Mod's expenses published, in full, in a WEEKLY spreadsheet. I want to know EXACTLY what allowances they are claiming, and for what.
> 
> We've had enough of their big fat piggy snouts rootling around in the trough - WE MUST MAKE A STAND!



ok. My petty cash expenses this week. Starting Monday.

Monday: Um. Nothing.
Tuesday: Um. Nothing.
Wednesday: Um. Two pints 1% fat milk.
Thursday: Nothing.
Friday: Nothing.
Today: £2.60 on sending a parcel to my nephew. Going home via the shops for groceries, probably a tenner's worth.


----------



## Bigtwin (27 Jun 2009)

Arch said:


> ok. My petty cash expenses this week. Starting Monday.
> 
> Wednesday: Um. Two pints 1% fat cat milk.



More like....


----------



## yenrod (27 Jun 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> What the bloody hell does that mean? Can you at least try and write in English?





Rhythm Thief said:


> Hey, here's a thought ... if you're not happy here, why not stop visiting and bugger off somewhere else? Or maybe start your own forum. I wouldn't mind.



Rhythm, just say what you mean - yuh do realise I want your babies !


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Jun 2009)

Cripes! Can't we just ban smileys?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Cripes! Can't we just ban smileys?


Wouldn't we just end up with a mass defection to YACC?


----------



## yenrod (28 Jun 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Wouldn't we just end up with a mass defection to YACC?



God - can you imagine that shaun would be beside himself !!!!


----------



## tdr1nka (29 Jun 2009)

That would depend entirely on who defected.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jun 2009)

PS I did mean YACC - analagous to the creation of YACF from the ruins of ACF. That happened as a result of a big tantrum over the use of smilies/smileys.


----------



## MacB (30 Jun 2009)

ColinJ said:


> PS I did mean YACC - analagous to the creation of YACF from the ruins of ACF. That happened as a result of a big tantrum over the use of smilies/smileys.



really? have had a passing curiosity over what happened as you see so many references to it.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> really? have had a passing curiosity over what happened as you see so many references to it.


I used to lurk over at ACF from time to time but I don't think I ever signed up.

As far as I can remember, the forum owner Sam suddenly decreed that in his opinion smileys were rather naff and he switched them off in the forum software. A lot of people didn't like the way he'd done that without consulting the membership first, and they started using text smileys instead to make their point! *;-)* 

Sam then decreed that text smileys "weren't allowed" either and if anyone dared to use them they would get banned, so more people got offended and started using them. He started culling members left, right and centre. 

At some point he said that he'd had enough of the whole thing and disappeared for a while. Then he came back and got rid of anyone who complained about anything. The forum was dying by a combination of him chucking members out, and others leaving in disgust. Eventually they got together and created an ACF clone - YACF (Yet Another Cycling Forum).

That's more or less what happened.

It just goes to show that a successful forum is all about its members. Any forum owner who gets too big for his/her boots will quickly find themselves with a very quiet webserver!


----------



## grhm (30 Jun 2009)

ColinJ said:


> It just goes to show that a successful forum is all about its members. Any forum owner who gets too big for his/her boots will quickly find themselves with a very quiet webserver!



Which is why I think Shaun and the mods do a great job here. There seems to be very little moderation and members opinions are valued (but not always pandered too).

There seems to be new members turning up fairly regularly, not all stay but some do. Some of the more regular/long-in-the-tooth members leave occasionally (but thats to be expected - peoples prioritys and attitudes change, plus some have just left for a bit and will return).

Seems like a fairly good setup. There some membership turn-over but the forum seems to be a fairly lively, welcoming place. Long may it continue...


----------



## Arch (30 Jun 2009)

On the expenses issue, that tenner's worth of groceries on Saturday turned out to be £18, and included £2 on sushi, £1 on some Basics avocadoes, and 59p on a Muller Crunch Corner, all hedonistic luxuries. Shall I tender my resignation now, or just go home and make guacamole?


----------



## peanut (30 Jun 2009)

yenrod said:


> It surprises myself the atmosphere on here at times - its like there are people thedoctor, arch and few others who think they know the god dam and all + act like the own the place ie here !
> 
> I find that very very off-putting.
> 
> ...



you're Chris Eubank and I claim my fiver 

I missed this thread somehow but I'd like to go on record and say this forum is one of the best out there. Shaun and the Mods do an amazing job of keeping all us muppets in check and everything on an even keel. Why anyone should want to know who the moderators are is beyond me. Just be grateful that the forum is moderated so well that you are completely unaware of it.


----------



## Noodley (30 Jun 2009)

I remember just after everyone arrived here I started a few threads to get the word 'Moderator' removed from next to their names  It took a while but eventually happened....a while after I had not posted a thread 'complaining' about it 

At one point about a third of the most regular posters were mods.

I wish I knew how to search the archive, but it probably does not go that far back anyway.


----------



## smavter (9 Jul 2009)

I can't believe people are moaning about mods and pay, obviously this site has to be funded server space wise, and the original cost of buying the domain name, but apart from that i cant see any forms of advertising or product promotion to make up for those costs, apart from the use of forum software. Which is unlikely in today's world.

In my opinion the people that don't want to be moderated, want to say stuff that nobody here is interested in, unless the moderators mod commercial goals. 

So stop moaning about it, its a nice place to talk about cycling, bicycles and roads with a bunch of nice people and its free!


----------

